# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  آموزش بکاپ و ریستور پایگاه داده sql با سی شارپ

## firoozi90

سلام .امروز میخوام کد بکاپ و ریستور کردن پایگاه داده بوسیله کد سی شارپ براتون بزارم.
این کد کاملا تست شده و جواب داده

Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;

            try
            {
                if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))
                {
                    if (MessageBox.Show("آیا مایل به انجام عمل بازگردانی هستید؟", "بازگردانی", MessageBoxButtons.YesNo, MessageBoxIcon.Question) == DialogResult.Yes)
                    {
                        //Connect SQL-----------
                        SqlConnection connect;
                        string con = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\SRVCARD.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
                        connect = new SqlConnection(con);
                        connect.Open();
                        //-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                        //Excute SQL----------------
                        SqlCommand command;
                        command = new SqlCommand("use master", connect);
                        command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                        command = new SqlCommand(@"restore database SRVCARD from disk = 'd:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak'", connect);
                        command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                        //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        connect.Close();

                        MessageBox.Show("بازگردانی با موفقیت انجام شد", "بازگردانی", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
                    }
                }
                else
                    MessageBox.Show(@"Do not make any endorsement above (or is not in the correct path)", "Restoration", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);

            }
            catch (Exception exp)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(exp.Message);
            }



*برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به http://www.papro.blogfa.com مراجعه کنید*

----------


## spinelruby

سلام 
ممنون از پست خوبت، میشه کد بک آپ گیری رو هم بذاری البته تست شده !

----------


## firoozi90

اینم کد بک آپ
    bool bBackUpStatus = true;

            Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;

            if (Directory.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup"))
            {
                if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))
                {
                    if (MessageBox.Show(@"آیا میخواهید پشتیبان چدیدتر بگیرید؟", "پشتیبان گرفته شده است", MessageBoxButtons.YesNo, MessageBoxIcon.Question) == DialogResult.Yes)
                    {
                        File.Delete(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak");
                    }
                    else
                        bBackUpStatus = false;
                }
            }
            else
                Directory.CreateDirectory(@"d:\SQLBackup");

            if (bBackUpStatus)
            {
                //Connect to DB
                SqlConnection connect;
                string con = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\SRVCARD.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
                connect = new SqlConnection(con);
                connect.Open();
                //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                //Execute SQL---------------
                SqlCommand command;
                command = new SqlCommand(@"backup database SRVCARD to disk ='d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak' with init,stats=10", connect);
                command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                //-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                connect.Close();

                MessageBox.Show("پشتیبان گیری با موفقیت انجام شد", "پشتیبان گیر", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
            }

*برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به http://www.papro.blogfa.com مراجعه کنید*

----------


## lahzebelahze

سلام اگر بخواهیم از save dialog مسیر را تعیین کنیم چه تغییری باید در برنامه بدهبم.
من از این کد استفاده کردم اما انجام نمی دهد.
privatevoid button8_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{

string strFileName = string.Empty;
saveFileDialog1.DefaultExt = "BAK";
saveFileDialog1.FileName = "backup file ";
saveFileDialog1.Filter = @"SQL Backup Files (*.BAK)|*.BAK |All Files(*.*)|*.*)";
saveFileDialog1.FilterIndex = 1;
saveFileDialog1.OverwritePrompt = true;
saveFileDialog1.Title = "Backup SQl files";

if (saveFileDialog1.ShowDialog() == DialogResult.OK)
{
strFileName = saveFileDialog1.FileName.ToString();
backup(strFileName);
}
privatevoid backup(string strNameFile)
 
{
try
{
string command = @"backup database [library] to disk='"+strNameFile+"'";
this.Cursor = Cursors.WaitCursor;
SqlCommand ocommand = null;
SqlConnection connect = null;
connect = newSqlConnection("data source =" + Dns.GetHostName() + @"\SQLEXPRESS;initial catalog=library;integrated security=true");
if (connect.State != ConnectionState.Open)
{
connect.Open();
ocommand = newSqlCommand(command, connect);
ocommand.ExecuteNonQuery();
this.Cursor = Cursors.Default;
MessageBox.Show("anjam shod");

}
}
catch (Exception ex)
{
MessageBox.Show("error " + ex.Message);
}

----------


## firoozi90

سلام این فایل می تونه به شما کمک کنه






*برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به http://www.papro.blogfa.com مراجعه کنید*

----------


## جوان ایرانی

سلام 
من می خواهم کد بک اپ وریستور را در یه پروسیجر بنویسم  اما نمی دونم چه طور اونها در سی شارپ فراخوانی کنم پروسیجر بک اپ رو به این شکل نوشتم که البته این هم مطمئن نیستم درسته یا نه
ALTER Procedure [dbo].[AutoBackUp]
@FileName nvarchar(50) 
As
declare @Path nvarchar(255)
set @Path =( select top 1 PathBackUp from tblSetting )
declare @PathFileName nvarchar(300)
set @PathFileName = @FileName 
set @PathFileName = REPLACE(@PathFileName ,'\\','\')
Begin 
BACKUP DATABASE [Question&AnswerBank] TO DISK = @PathFileName with noinit
End
 
میشه لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## tooti98

salam
این روش به نظرم خیلی کارآمدتر از نوشتن کد های sql در بین کدهاب سی شارپه :تشویق: 

البته من هر کاری کردم نتونستم پروسیجری در sqlexpress(منظورم همون نسخه همراه ویژوال استودیوه!) بنویسم :ناراحت: 
ولی کسایی که با sql server management studio کار میکنن میتونن از روی پروسیجر ذخیره شده ای  به نام 
sys.sp_addumpdevice برای نوشتن پروسیجر  تقلب کنن!!

----------


## sabagood

سلام میشه توضیح بدید خط  
            Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;
 رو برای چی نوشتید؟اصلا چی کار میکنه؟
بعد من توی قسمت پشیبان گیری مشکل دارم "d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak" آدری چیه؟ و همچنین اولای کدتون " if (Directory.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup"))        {" برای چی؟

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام و درود به برنامه نويسان عزيز . 

اين هم آموزشي كه در خواست كرده بوديد  : آموزش پشتيبان گيري و بازيابي آن توسط پروسيجر در سي شارپ

موفق باشيد

----------


## from_hell

این کد ها اگه در سیستم مقصد نسخه express نصب باشه کار میکنند؟

----------


## firoozi90

Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;

مکان نمای فعلی موس را به شکل انتظار(ساعت شنی در میاره) همین.کار خاصی انجام نمیده



> عد من توی قسمت پشیبان گیری مشکل دارم "d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak" آدری چیه؟


این دایرکتوری مسیری است که فایل بکاپتون ذخیره میشه.در واقع مسیر و اسم فایل بکاپتون رو خودتون از کد نویسی لنتخاب می کنید.


" if (Directory.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup"))

این شرط هم همونطور که ازش مشخصه میگه که اگر دایرکتوری که بالا توضیحش دادم(البته به جز فایل.فقط مسیر) وجود داشت شرط بعدی که عدم وجود یا وجود فایل بکاپ هست رو چک می کنه.
این کد که خیلی واضح هست من نمی دونم دیگه چطور میشه توضیحش داد

----------


## firoozi90

*
*

 							1
2
Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;




مکان نمای فعلی موس را به شکل انتظار(ساعت شنی در میاره) همین.کار خاصی انجام نمیده
 	 		 			 			 				عد من توی قسمت پشیبان گیری مشکل دارم "d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak" آدری چیه؟  			 		


 این دایرکتوری مسیری است که فایل بکاپتون ذخیره میشه.در واقع مسیر و اسم فایل بکاپتون رو خودتون از کد نویسی لنتخاب می کنید.

1
2
" if (Directory.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup"))




این شرط هم همونطور که ازش مشخصه میگه که اگر دایرکتوری که بالا توضیحش  دادم(البته به جز فایل.فقط مسیر) وجود داشت شرط بعدی که عدم وجود یا وجود  فایل بکاپ هست رو چک می کنه.
این کد که خیلی واضح هست من نمی دونم دیگه چطور میشه توضیحش داد

----------


## hadi.araban

*آیا این کد به صورت اتوماتیک بکآپ می گیره؟*

----------


## from_hell

من وقتی می خوام restore کنم میگه دیتابیس در حال استفاده است.در حالی که اصلا این طور نیست


The file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data\nezamshab.mdf' cannot be overwritten.  It is being used by database 'nezamshab'.
File 'nezamshab' cannot be restored to 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data\nezamshab.mdf'. Use WITH MOVE to identify a valid location for the file.

من حتی از use master  استفاده می کنم.ولی باز همین پیغام رو میده.

----------


## firoozi90

> *آیا این کد به صورت اتوماتیک بکآپ می گیره؟*


منظورتون از اتوماتیک چیه؟یعنی هر چند وقت یکبار خودش بکاپ بگیره؟و یا چیز دیگه ای؟

----------


## firoozi90

> من وقتی می خوام restore کنم میگه دیتابیس در حال استفاده است.در حالی که اصلا این طور نیست
> 
> 
> The file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data\nezamshab.mdf' cannot be overwritten.  It is being used by database 'nezamshab'.
> File 'nezamshab' cannot be restored to 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data\nezamshab.mdf'. Use WITH MOVE to identify a valid location for the file.
> 
> من حتی از use master  استفاده می کنم.ولی باز همین پیغام رو میده.


شما این کد رو کدوم قسمت برنامت نوشتی؟شاید قسمتی نوشتی که از پایگاه داده داره استفاده میشه.معمولات کد بکاپ و ریستور میزارن توی صفحه اصلی برنامه.جایی که هیچ اتفاقی روی پایگاه داده نمیوفته.

----------


## shmp30

سلام دوستان.
وقتی این کد رو اجرا میکنم خطا دریافت میکنم که دیتا بیس رو پیدا نمیکنه. 
این خطا رو میده:
Database 'Hossein' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.

کدم هم به این صورت هستش:

SqlConnection myConnection = new SqlConnection("Data Source=.\\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirecto  ry|\\Hossein.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True");
            myConnection.Open();
            SqlCommand myCommand = new SqlCommand();
            myCommand.Connection = myConnection;
            myCommand.CommandText = @"BACKUP DATABASE Hossein TO DISK ='C:\Users\SHM\Desktop\back.bak'";
            myCommand.CommandType = CommandType.Text;
            myCommand.ExecuteNonQuery();
            myConnection.Close();



ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## mar236

بسيار ممنون و سپاسگزارم.... تنها كدي كه واسه بك آپ كار كرد همين بود... ممنونم ..
البته واسه من يه اروور كوچك داد كه با گشتن تو سايت برنامه نويس اين لينكو پيدا كردم و حل شد... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9...-created-by-vs

----------


## mar236

> شما این کد رو کدوم قسمت برنامت نوشتی؟شاید قسمتی نوشتی که از پایگاه داده داره استفاده میشه.معمولات کد بکاپ و ریستور میزارن توی صفحه اصلی برنامه.جایی که هیچ اتفاقی روی پایگاه داده نمیوفته.


منم براي بازيابي به مشكلي كه from-hell گفتن برخوردم... خوب البته قبل از صفحه اصلي برنامه ، يك فرم براي login كاربر دارم.... چه كار مي تونم كنم؟

----------


## *Ashrafi*

سلام دوستان میشه یک سورس کامل بزارید تمام سایت را گشتم همه کد گذاشتن که برای ما مبتدی ها پیاده سازیش سخته من دارم روی اولین پروژه ام کار میکنم که با  Sqlو #C  هست می خوام این کارو یاد بگیرم توروخدا پیشنهاد جستجو ندیداگه بزارید ممنونتون میشم...

----------


## pamapz

> با سلام و درود به برنامه نويسان عزيز . 
> 
> اين هم آموزشي كه در خواست كرده بوديد  : آموزش پشتيبان گيري و بازيابي آن توسط پروسيجر در سي شارپ
> 
> موفق باشيد


 سلام من نتونستم با پروسیجر پشتیبانگیریو پیدا کنم !!!

----------


## firoozi90

> سلام دوستان میشه یک سورس کامل بزارید تمام سایت را گشتم همه کد گذاشتن که برای ما مبتدی ها پیاده سازیش سخته من دارم روی اولین پروژه ام کار میکنم که با  Sqlو #C  هست می خوام این کارو یاد بگیرم توروخدا پیشنهاد جستجو ندیداگه بزارید ممنونتون میشم...


دوست عزيز منظورت از سورس كامل چيه؟
اين كد رو كه من گذاشتم يكي از راحت ترين كدهاست.
شما هرجاش كه براتون نامفهومه بگيد من توضيح خواهم داد

----------


## beno2009

سلام بچه ها من يه مشكل دارم 
وقتي اين كد رو مي نويسم پيغام ارور مي ده كه ذيتا بيسمو نميشناسه
Database 'DBKordestan' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.

----------


## firoozi90

> سلام بچه ها من يه مشكل دارم 
> وقتي اين كد رو مي نويسم پيغام ارور مي ده كه ذيتا بيسمو نميشناسه
> Database 'DBKordestan' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
> BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.


سلام دوست من حتما اشتباه تایپی داشتی.مثلا اسم پایگاه داده ات رو توی کد اشتباه وارد کردی.
در غیر اینصورت کدت رو بزار تا ببینم مشکلش چی هست

----------


## kingtak

سلام دوستان
من فقط فایل .bak رو دارم.کانکشن استرینگ رو باید چی بذارم؟
من کد پایین رو قرار دادم خطا میده:
Login failed for user 'Hamid-pc/Hamid


try
            {
                        //Connect SQL-----------
                        SqlConnection connect;
                        string con = @"Data Source=.;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
                        connect = new SqlConnection(con);
                        connect.Open();
                        //-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                        //Excute SQL----------------
                        SqlCommand command;
                        command = new SqlCommand("use master", connect);
                        command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                        command = new SqlCommand(@"restore database ketabkhane from disk = 'C:\Users\Hamid\Desktop\Backup\ketabkhane.bak'", connect);
                        command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                        //--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        connect.Close();
                        MessageBox.Show("بازگردانی با موفقیت انجام شد", "بازگردانی");
            }
            catch (Exception exp)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(exp.Message);
            }

----------


## PirouzNZ

با سلام
 من یه فایل pdf دارم شاید بدردتون بخوره،موفق باشید.

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام دوست عزیز
من کدهایی که شما گفته بودن رو اجرا کردم 
برای backup مشکلی نبود و لی توی restore این خطا رو میده :

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام دوست عزیز
من کدهایی که شما گفته بودین رو اجرا کردم 
برای backup مشکلی نبود و لی توی restore این خطا رو میده :

----------


## setareh masompoor

بچه ها من يه مشكل دارم اونم اينه كه :
يه برنامه فروشگاهي نوشته ام و sql server ‌رو فقط رو كامپيوتر سرور نصب كردم و بقيه كلاينت ها براي استفاده از بانك اطلاعاتي از آدرس سرور استفاده ميكنند.
back up‌گيري تو سرور مشكل نداره اما تو كلاينت ها با اين خطا مواجه ميشم.
خطاش به نظرم در مورد مسير اما اين مسير تو كلاينت ها وجود داره
نميدونم چرا باز اينو ميگه
ميشه راهنماييم كنيد؟؟؟؟
ضمیمه 99819

----------


## ferdin

> بچه ها من يه مشكل دارم اونم اينه كه :
> يه برنامه فروشگاهي نوشته ام و sql server ‌رو فقط رو كامپيوتر سرور نصب كردم و بقيه كلاينت ها براي استفاده از بانك اطلاعاتي از آدرس سرور استفاده ميكنند.
> back up‌گيري تو سرور مشكل نداره اما تو كلاينت ها با اين خطا مواجه ميشم.
> خطاش به نظرم در مورد مسير اما اين مسير تو كلاينت ها وجود داره
> نميدونم چرا باز اينو ميگه
> ميشه راهنماييم كنيد؟؟؟؟


سلام
مسیر گرفتن Back up  فقط می تونه رو سرور باشه ، البته با کلاینتها میشه back up  گرفت اما روی سرور back up  گرفته میشه .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

امکان داره یک نمونه اجرای قرار بدید

----------


## mosab_vb

سلام.
من موقع ریستور به همچین مشکلی برخوردم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.ممنونم.
ضمیمه 103200

----------


## mosab_vb

سلامی دوباره.مشکل قبلیم حل شد با اضافه کردن  with replace به آخر کوئری.
حالا مشکل جدیدم اینه:
ضمیمه 103201

----------


## mosab_vb

command = new SqlCommand(@"restore database SRVCARD from disk = 'd:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak'", connect);
command.CommandTimeout = 0;

                        command.ExecuteNonQuery();




این مشکل هم حل شد با ;command.CommandTimeout = 0 که اضافه کردم به بالا.

----------


## monilin

وقتی دستورات Backup رو مینویسم در اجرا این Error رو میده، یکی کمک کنه 

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)

----------


## ragbar1

با سلام به همگی دوستان
من هر چی کد در مورد پشتیبانگیری و بازگردانی بلد بودم نوشتم من در نسخه اصلی sql مشکلی ندارم ولی زمانی که بیس برنامه را sqlexpressتغییر دادم هیچ وقت نتونستم به طور کامل پشتیبانگیری  و بازگردانی کنم من پروژه ای که دارم مینویسم رو یک ماه پیش با نسخه اصلی SQLنوشتم ولی به دلیل ناسازگاری نسخه نصبی با ویندوز مجبور شدم دوباره بنشینم و با SQLEXPRESSکار کنم این اولین پروژه ای بود که با EXPRESS نوشتم از همان منوهای اول با EXPRESSمشکل داشتم به همین خاطر گفتم که کد پشتیبانگیری و بازگردانی که کاملا تسلط دارم را بنویسم ولی هنوز که هنوزه نتوانستم این کد را به سرانجام برسانم لذا از شما دوستان تمنا دارم در صورتی که اطلاعاتی در این زمینه داشته باشید که یاریم کند ممنون میشم که در اختیارم قرار بدید تا هرچه زودتر به سراغ منوهای دیگر بروم
کدی که من نوشتم به طور کامل بازگردانی درر حالت ساده با پیغام موفقیت نشون میده ولی هیچ کاری یا اطلاعاتی رو برنمیگردونه
بعد از یک بازگرادنی به هنگام کامپایل برنامه دو پیغام میده پس ابتدا کد بازگردانی به شکل زیر است
try
            {
                OpenFileDialog openFileDialog = new OpenFileDialog();
                openFileDialog.AddExtension = true;
                openFileDialog.CheckFileExists = false;
                openFileDialog.CheckPathExists = true;
                openFileDialog.Filter = "(*.bak) فایل پشتیبانی |*.bak";
                openFileDialog.Title = "بازیابی فایل پشتیانی";
                openFileDialog.DefaultExt = "Bak";
                openFileDialog.RestoreDirectory = true;
                openFileDialog.InitialDirectory = System.Windows.Forms.Application.StartupPath;
                if (openFileDialog.ShowDialog() == DialogResult.OK)
                {
                    try
                    {
                        this.Refresh();
                        SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
                        cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\Database1.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True");
                        cmd.Connection.Open();
                        string dbname = cmd.Connection.Database;
                        cmd.Connection.Close();
                        string query = "ALTER DATABASE [" + dbname + "] SET SINGLE_USER WITH ROLLBACK IMMEDIATE ;RESTORE DATABASE [" + dbname + "] FROM DISK = '" + openFileDialog.FileName + "';ALTER DATABASE [" + dbname + "] SET MULTI_USER ;";
                        cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection("Data Source=.\\sqlexpress;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=0;User Instance=True");
                        cmd.Connection.Open();
                        cmd.CommandText = query;
                        cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                        cmd.Connection.Close();
                        progressBar1.PerformStep();
                        progressBar1.Value = 100;
                        label1.Visible = true;
                        label1.Text = "%" + progressBar1.Value.ToString();
                       MessageBox.Show("نسخه پشتيبان به طور كامل بازيابي شد ", "پيام");
                        //  FarsiMessegeBox.Show("برنامه باید دوباره راه اندازی شود ", "هشدار", FMessegeBoxButtons.Ok, FMessegeBoxIcons.Information);
                        Application.Restart();
                        progressBar1.Value = 0;
                    }
                    catch (Exception ex)
                    {
                        textBox1.Text = ex.Message;
                       /* if (!showmeesage)
                           MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
                        else*/
                            MessageBox.Show("اشکال در بازگردانی پایگاه داده / خطا 106", "خطا");
                    }
                }

            }
            catch
            {

            }
پیغام خطا 1
Error    2    Unable to copy file "C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\Desktop\gireh\setup\back jadid\2\2\Database1.mdf" to "bin\Debug\Database1.mdf". The process cannot access the file 'bin\Debug\Database1.mdf' because it is being used by another process.
پیغام خطای2
Error    3    Unable to copy file "C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\Desktop\gireh\setup\back jadid\2\2\Database1_log.ldf" to "bin\Debug\Database1_log.ldf". The process cannot access the file 'bin\Debug\Database1_log.ldf' because it is being used by another process.

----------


## monilin

ممکنه اون مشکل من به خاطر نصب نبودن کامل SQL باشه؟ بانک در SQL 2008R2 ساخته شده و من از طریق VS باهاش کار میکنم، از درستی کدهای Backup , Restore تقریبا مطمئنم.

----------


## ragbar1

با سلام به همگی 
یعنی کسی نیست که بتونه مشکلم حل کنه هرچی فکر میکنم هیچی به ذهنم نمیرسه که بفهمم چی دیگه بنویسم  :گیج:

----------


## safa55

> پیغام خطا 1
>  Error    2    Unable to copy file "C:\Documents and  Settings\esmaeel\Desktop\gireh\setup\back jadid\2\2\Database1.mdf" to  "bin\Debug\Database1.mdf". The process cannot access the file  'bin\Debug\Database1.mdf' because it is being used by another process.
>  پیغام خطای2
>  Error    3    Unable to copy file "C:\Documents and  Settings\esmaeel\Desktop\gireh\setup\back jadid\2\2\Database1_log.ldf"  to "bin\Debug\Database1_log.ldf". The process cannot access the file  'bin\Debug\Database1_log.ldf' because it is being used by another  process


با سلام 
با توجه این خطاها ، می تونم بگم که دیتابیس شما در حال حاضر داره با  برنامه دیگه ای استفاده می شه (یعنی همون sqlserver) ، خوب اگر شما ارتباط  دیتابیس تون رو با sqlserver قطع کنید مشکل حل می شود.
برای این کار هم باید  SqlConnection.ClearAllPools(); 
استفاده کنی.
موفق باشی

----------


## omiditc

لینک زیر بک آپ گیری و ریستور کردن بانک اطلاعاتی SQL رو در سی شارپ به صورت تصویری و فارسی آموزش میده.
*فیلم آموزش Backup گیری پایگاه داده SQL در سی شارپ*

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÛÚ© ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯

----------


## ragbar1

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙÛÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ú©Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÛØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± ÙØ·Ø¹ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø·Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÛÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯ Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø³Ø±Ø§Øº Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙÙØ§ ÙÛØ±ÙÙ ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ø¹ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ÛÚ©ÙØ§Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛØªÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ               Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±
Ú©Ø¯  Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û  Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ
 public string Backup(string str)
        {

            try
            {

                this.Refresh();
                this.Cursor = Cursors.WaitCursor;
                SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
                string scnn = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\Desktop\back jadid\2\2\Database1.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";

                SqlConnection oConnection = new SqlConnection(scnn);

                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\backdb.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True");

                cmd.Connection.Open();
                string dbname = cmd.Connection.Database;
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
                 string query = "BACKUP DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\backdb.mdf] TO DISK ='" + str.ToString().Trim() + "'  ";
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                cmd.CommandText = query;
                cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                this.Refresh();
                this.Cursor = Cursors.Default;
                MessageBox.Show("ØªÙÛÙÙØ³Ø®ÙÙ¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø  ²Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÙÙÙÛØªØ§ÙØ¬Ø§ÙØ´Ø¯", "Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§ÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);

            }

            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Error Occurd : " + ex.Message);
                //textBox1.Text = ex.Message;
                return ex.Message;
            }
            return "";
        }
Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û  Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ
 private void Restore1(string strFileName)
        {
            #region Restore File Bak            
            SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
            try
            {
                SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
                this.Refresh();
               string Command = "ALTER DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\backdb.mdf] SET SINGLE_USER with ROLLBACK IMMEDIATE; RESTORE DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\backdb.mdf] FROM DISK='" + strFileName + "';ALTER DATABASE[" + Application.StartupPath + @"\backdb.mdf] SET MULTI_USER;";
                this.Cursor = Cursors.WaitCursor;                
                SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\backdb.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                string dbname = cmd.Connection.Database;
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                cmd.CommandText = Command;
                cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
                MessageBox.Show("Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛØ§Ø¨Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯ .");
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Error :" + ex.Message);
            }
            #endregion
        }
Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ 1
Unable to delete file "C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\My Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\back\back\bin\Debug\backdb.mdf". The process cannot access the file 'C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\My Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\back\back\bin\Debug\backdb.mdf' because it is being used by another process.
.
Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§Û2
Unable to delete file "C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\My Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\back\back\bin\Debug\backdb_log.ldf". The process cannot access the file 'C:\Documents and Settings\esmaeel\My Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\back\back\bin\Debug\backdb_log.ldf' because it is being used by another process.

----------


## messi13

ÙÙ ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Ø² ÚÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ±Ø§ØªÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù
Ø§Ø² linq ÙDataSet Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ±Ø§Øª ÙØ±Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛØ¯Ù...
 Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Ø¦Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯
ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## messi13

Ø¶ÙÛÙÙ 109787

Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø®Ø·Ø§:

 


> Incorrect syntax near '.'.
> Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'with'. If this statement is a common table expression, an xmlnamespaces clause or a change tracking context clause, the previous statement must be terminated with a semicolon.


*Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾:
*

 private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            bool bBackUpStatus = true;

            Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;

            if (Directory.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup"))
            {
                if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\Test1.bak"))
                {
                    if (MessageBox.Show(@"Ø¢ÛØ§ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù ÚØ¯ÛØ¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯Ø", "Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª", MessageBoxButtons.YesNo, MessageBoxIcon.Question) == DialogResult.Yes)
                    {
                        File.Delete(@"d:\SQLBackup\Test1.bak");
                    }
                    else
                        bBackUpStatus = false;
                }
            }
            else
                Directory.CreateDirectory(@"d:\SQLBackup");

            if (bBackUpStatus)
            {
                //Connect to DB
                SqlConnection connect;
                string con = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\Test.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
                //string con = @"Data Source=.\\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirecto  ry|\\Test.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True";
                connect = new SqlConnection(con);
                connect.Open();
                //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                //Execute SQL---------------
                SqlCommand command;
                command = new SqlCommand(@"backup database Test.mdf to disk ='d:\SQLBackup\Test1.bak' with init,stats=10", connect);
               command.ExecuteNonQuery();
                //-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                connect.Close();

                MessageBox.Show("Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯", "Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
            }
        }

----------


## messi13

Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙÛØ´ ÚÛÙØ

----------


## soran.kurds

Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛØ§Ø¨Û Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ØµÙØ§Ø­Ø§Øª ÙØ§Ø²Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ.
Ø¯Ù ÙØªØ¯ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ± Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± ÙØ±ÙØ¯Û ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±ÙØ ÛÚ©Û ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙØ§Ù Ù ÙØ³ÛØ± ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø±Ù.

Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ ØªØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ® Ø¨Ø¯Ù :ÚØ´ÙÚ©: 

Ú©Ø¯ Backup Ú¯ÛØ±Û:

public void BackUp(string DatabaseName,string FileName)
        {
            string strSQL = @"BACKUP DATABASE "+ DatabaseName +" TO DISK='"+ FileName +"'";
            SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection();
            SqlCommand com = new SqlCommand();
            con.ConnectionString = strCon;
            com.CommandText = strSQL;
            com.Connection = con;
            con.Open();
            com.ExecuteNonQuery();
            con.Close();
        }


Ú©Ø¯ Restore Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù:

public void Restore(string DatabaseName, string FileName)
        {
            string strSQL = "USE MASTER RESTORE DATABASE " + DatabaseName + " FROM DISK =   '" + FileName + "' WITH REPLACE";
            SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection();
            SqlCommand com = new SqlCommand();
            con.ConnectionString = strCon;
            com.CommandText = strSQL;
            com.Connection = con;
            con.Open();
            com.ExecuteNonQuery();
            con.Close();
        }

----------


## amiriking

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
> ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù.ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.ÙÙÙÙÙÙ.
> Ø¶ÙÛÙÙ 103200


Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ². ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±ÙØ¨Ø±Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù. ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø²  with replaceâØ§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙÛ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³Ù Ù¾Ø§Ú© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø²ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ. Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯Ø :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:

----------


## hamidking555

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù.
ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø±Ø±ÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù


```
An error has occured while establishing a connection to the server. When  connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact  that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote  connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error 26 - Error  Locating Server/Instance Specified)
```

ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙÙ database file ÙØ³Øª

----------


## hessam2003

Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± ÚÛÙØ
BACKUP DATABASE ACC TO DISK 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Backup\ACC.BAK'
 Ø§ÛÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§ Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù:
Msg 102, Level 15, State 1, Line 1
Incorrect syntax near 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Backup\ACC.BAK'.

----------


## Mansoor92

Ø³ÙØ§Ù

Ø¢ÛØ§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ø±Ù ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© ØªØ§ÛÙØ± Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´Øª ØªØ§ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± 12 Ø´Ø¨ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù...ØØ

ÛØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ±Û ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯

ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯...

----------


## espootin

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.

Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ØªØ§ÛÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø¦ÙØ§ cpu Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ SQL Server Agent Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÚÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ù ÙÙØ·ÙÛ ØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ SQL Server Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Job Ø¯Ø± SQL Server  Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÚÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ¯.

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.

----------


## mh3242

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¹Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø±ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ:
database EngAsgharzadeOfficeDatabase does not exist. make sure that the name entered correctly
command ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±ØªÙ:
backup database EngAsgharzadeOfficeDatabase to disk ='C:\1\1.bak'
Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ ÙØ¬Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø³Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø² connection string Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù¾Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø³Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ mdf Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ù¾ÙØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªØ´ ÙÙ Ú©Ù¾Û Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø±ÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù. Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙØ

----------


## ghasem110deh

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ ÙØ±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù ...
Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ØªÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© ÙÙÛ ÙÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø³Ø± Ø¯Ø± ÙÛÙØ±Ø¯Ù (ÚÙÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÙ Ø¶Ø¹ÛÙÙ)

http://weblogs.asp.net/sreejukg/sche...ql-server-2008

Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ± Ø¯Ù ØµÙØ±Øª (Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ù Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ©) Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ... Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø¨Ø± ØªÛÚ© ÚÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ (ØªÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û)  Ø±Ù Ø²Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§ØªÙÙØ§Øª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ù Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ØªÛÚ© ÙØ²Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚÛ !

Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙØ³Øª (ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø±Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø±)

http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.p...ore-to-remote/

----------


## pooriajojo

Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ eror mide   
Ú©ÙÙÙ file Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÙ Ø²ÛØ±Ø´ Ø®Ø· ÙØ±ÙØ² ÙÛØ²ÙÙ
 
if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))  
ÙÛØ±Ù Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Û eror ÙÛØ§Ø¯
the name 'file'does not exist in the current context

----------


## khikhof

> Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ eror mide   
> Ú©ÙÙÙ file Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÙ Ø²ÛØ±Ø´ Ø®Ø· ÙØ±ÙØ² ÙÛØ²ÙÙ
>  
> if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))  
> ÙÛØ±Ù Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Û eror ÙÛØ§Ø¯
> the name 'file'does not exist in the current context


Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² using System.IO; Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Û Ú©Ø¯ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## Aqeel95

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø§Ø³Ø§ØªÛØ¯ Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛ
ÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾Ú© Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ ÙÙÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÛÙ¾Ø±Ø³Ù Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙÙ
--------------
Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ± ÙÙ Ø¨Ú©Ø¢Ù¾ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú©Ø¢Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù

SqlCommand sqlcom = new SqlCommand();
                sqlcom.Connection = new SqlConnection("Data Source=KARIMI_PC;Initial Catalog=New_work;Integrated Security=True");
                sqlcom.Connection.Open();
                string dbname = sqlcom.Connection.Database;
                sqlcom.Connection.Close();
                SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
                string query = "BACKUP DATABASE New_work TO DISK='C:\\Users\\Karimi\\Documents\\Montada\\auto back up.bak'";
                sqlcom.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=KARIMI_PC;Integrated Security=True");
                sqlcom.Connection.Open();
                sqlcom.CommandText = query;
                sqlcom.ExecuteNonQuery();
                sqlcom.Connection.Close();
                Application.Exit();

Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ú©Ø¢Ù¾ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ø¯ÙØ¹Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ§ØµÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù
ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ overwrite Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ú©Ø¢Ù¾ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù
Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù ØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³ÙÙÙ
Ø¨Ø§ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ú¯ÙÛÛØªÙÙ

----------


## ma890201794

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙ ÙØ«Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ø±Ù Ø­Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø¯Û ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³Øª.
Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³ Ú©ÛÙ Ø§Ù Ø§Ú©Ø³Ù¾Ø±Ø³:
 private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            string strFileName = "BackupFile.bak";
            try
            {
                this.Cursor = Cursors.WaitCursor;
                SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
                SqlConnection.ClearAllPools();
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=G:\Users\Moha  mmad\Documents\Sandwech.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True;");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                string dbname = cmd.Connection.Database;
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                string query = "BACKUP DATABASE [" + dbname + "] TO DISK ='D:\\" + strFileName + "' WITH NO_COMPRESSION ,CONTINUE_AFTER_ERROR ,FORMAT, INIT, NAME = N'accounting-Full Database Backup', SKIP,NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD, STATS = 10";
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=G:\Users\Moha  mmad\Documents\Sandwech.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True;");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                cmd.CommandText = query;
                cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                this.Cursor = Cursors.Default;
                MessageBox.Show("ØªÙÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯", "Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Error Occurd : " + ex.Message);
            }
        }

----------


## LostOfMind

ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛØ§ Ø§Ø²ØªÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## masoud sh

Ø§ÙØ§ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ø®Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø®Ø¨ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯: 
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø­ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Ú©ÛÙØ§Ù Ø§ØªÚ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØØ
ÛÙÛ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ø³ØªØ§Ù¾ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾Ø´Ø§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙÛ ÙÙØµØ¯ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ØªÚ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾Ø´Ø§ Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ú©ÙÙØ
Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ´ ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¶ÛÙ Ø±ÛØ¯Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÙ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯Ø

----------


## kmf2001

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø­Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ÙÙØ²ÙØ§Ù  ÙÙØ§Ø± progress barÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ²Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØª Ø¹ÙÙÛØ§Øª Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø±Ù  Ø¨ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## 12457812

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù .Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ù Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ³ÛÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù.
> Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØªØ³Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù
> 
> Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;
> 
>             try
>             {
>                 if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))
>                 {
> ...



Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù sqlexpress ÙØ³ØªØ´ ÛØ§ Ø®ÙØ¯ sql?

----------


## kaamel

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¯ÚØ§Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù
An unhandled exception of type 'System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException' occurred in System.Data.dll


Additional information: Database 'MDT' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
Ø±ÙØ´ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø ÙØªÛØ¬Ù ÙÚ¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø·Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## kaamel

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ log Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø±Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø¯ØØØ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ú© Ø¢Ù¾ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù Ø ÙØ·ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
 OpenFileDialog openfiledialog = new OpenFileDialog();
            openfiledialog.Filter = "BackupFile(*.BAK)|*.BAK";
            if (openfiledialog.ShowDialog() == DialogResult.OK)
            {
                //try
                //{
                this.Refresh();
                SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=(LocalDB)\v11.0;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirec  tory|\MDT.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=60");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                string dbname = cmd.Connection.Database;
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                string query = "ALTER DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\MDT.mdf] SET SINGLE_USER WITH ROLLBACK IMMEDIATE ; USE MASTER
                                RESTORE DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\MDT.mdf] FROM DISK= '" + openfiledialog.FileName + "' ;ALTER DATABASE  [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\MDT.mdf ] SET MULTI_USER ;";
                //string query = "use master " + " RESTORE DATABASE [" + Application.StartupPath + @"\MDT.mdf ] FROM DISK= '" + openfiledialog.FileName + "' ; ";


                cmd.Connection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=(LocalDB)\v11.0;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=60");
                cmd.Connection.Open();
                cmd.CommandText = query;
                cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
                cmd.Connection.Close();
                MessageBox.Show("Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛØ§Ø¨Û Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯");

----------


## kaamel

Ø¹Ø²ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ø¯Ù :ÙØ§Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª:  :Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù:

----------


## kaamel

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## reza.m.majidi

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ØªÙÙ 
Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ 
Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¬Ù Ø´Ø¯ 
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## reza.m.majidi

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù


Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ©ØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ 
http://uplod.ir/2lpo4pdzbvdn/BackRestore.rar.htm
ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§ÙØ´ Ú¯Ø´ØªÙ ØªØ§ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§Ø´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù

----------


## cmsdqq2

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø§Ø­ØªØ±Ø§Ù

Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬ÙÙØ§Û ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ§ÙØ Ø´ÛÙÙ Û Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ #C Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¨ÛØ¯.

*ÙØ·ÙØ§Ù Ø¬ÙØª Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Û ÙØ±Ø§Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§ÙØ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙÛØ² Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯.*

----------


## saba664

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù .Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ù¾ Ù Ø±ÛØ³ØªÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ³ÛÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù.
> Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØªØ³Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù
> 
> 
> 
>             
>             
>                 if (File.Exists(@"d:\SQLBackup\svBackUp1.bak"))




ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§ÛÙØ´ Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯Ø§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ

----------

